

Windows 10 now running on 75M devices - asyncwords
https://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/08/26/windows-10-now-on-75-million-devices/

======
melling
Windows 10 has just under 6% of Windows market share.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/24/windows_10_market_sh...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/24/windows_10_market_share_growth_slows_to_just_ten_per_cent/)

Hopefully that number triples in the next year. We all want Windws users on
10, right?

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/29/why-everyone-
should-...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/29/why-everyone-should-love-
windows-10/)

------
asyncwords
Worth noting: According to an article by Mary Jo Foley, "the 75 million refers
to activated copies of Windows 10 (not devices in channel)".

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-more-
than-75-million-...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-more-
than-75-million-devices-now-running-windows-10/)

